# Pheasant Gear?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Added three pieces of gear this season that I really like.

One was Shoegoo for toe caps on my boots.
http://www.eclecticproducts.com/shoegoo.htm

Another was a Gerber game shears. Works good for upland birds, (might be too light for waterfowl). It has searated blades with a notch for the wing bone and is easy to split for cleaning.

Last was a Cabelas strap vest. Light weight and plenty of good pockets.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

I picked up a pair of under armour Men's Camo ColdGear Shooting Gloves last week when in Dakota pheasant hunting. I was having trouble with the safety with my other gloves and the gloves are a little pricey but they sure worked for me in the 10-15 degree weather.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

When I was out last weekend, my most valuable piece of clothing was a cheap fleece neck warmer. Those things are awesome on bitter cold days.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

Dick Monson said:


> Added three pieces of gear this season that I really like.
> 
> One was Shoegoo for toe caps on my boots.
> http://www.eclecticproducts.com/shoegoo.htm
> ...


the game shears works just fine for waterfowl.


----------



## GW (May 31, 2007)

Great post! This is my favorite time of the season to hunt pheasants...I live in NW Iowa...love busting those roosters out of the snow-covered cattails while most folks are inside watching football!
To chime in, I second that neck gaitor idea. I have a $15 neck gaitor from Avery, and its been the best $15 I've ever spent. Use it a ton waterfowl and upland hunting.
I've tried something new this year...I've been hunting in knee high rubber boots. Bought an uninsulated pair from Cabelas to work my dog with during the summer, when the dew is heavy. Have really enjoyed having dry feet when hunting around the sloughs. Haven't wore my leather upland boots much.
Finally, I bought a pair of kangeroo leather insulated shooting gloves from Cabelas this summer, think I paid $40 for them. Worth their weight in gold...light and warm...can definitey feel the safety and trigger very well.
Four inches of fresh snow this am and I'm stuck at work! Will be out after the pheasants again tomorrow.
GW


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Got a pair of Filson dry finish pants with tin cloth facing. After wearing them a few times I am kicking myself for not having bought them years ago.


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

Another vote for the neck warmer. Gaitors for your bottom of your pants are great after it snows.

My buddies wear chaps and swear by them. I think they look stupid so I just forge on with my hunting pants. I am most likely more stubborn than smart on that one :lol:

Speaking of hunting pants, what kind do you think is the best out there? I like the lighter weight pants because they dry quicker and seem to allow for a better range of motion.

I buy several pairs of the game shears that Scheels puts on sale before waterfowl season they are about $7-8 on sale. They are worth their weight in gold. They don't work on canadas - wing bones are to tough, I have broken several pairs trying to clip a wing.

I bought an Underarmer (sp) blaze orange cap this year from Sportsman Warehouse and I love it. It is fitted and very comfortable.

If you are looking at a shell vest or jacket make sure the shell loops are inside the pockets otherwise you will lose shells.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Never been a big fan of the game shears. However, the neck warmers are absolutely essential for cold weather hunts. Where were they when I used to waterfowl hunt? Another good item is a moisture wicking base layer. Even though its cold out, you can generate quite a bit of heat walking. Without the wicking layer, I'm cold as soon as I stop for a second.


----------



## GW (May 31, 2007)

Some other good points here...
1) I bought Under Armour Cold Gear tops and bottoms for this season, and they work very well. I used to crawl back into my truck just soaked from sweat after pheasant hunting, even in the extreme cold. Its nice to be dry.
2) I wore out several pairs of cheap game shears over the years, the $10-20 kind. My dad gave me his pair, which look to be a hundred years old but boy are they sturdy! They look like a pair you would see in a meat marker, real solid and heavy duty. Crunched through lots of wings with those!
3) I wear Cabelas GoreTex Guide Wear pants to pheasant hunt in. They're insulated, and the GoreTex is really nice. I've beat them up pretty good, but they seem to be holding up ok. Really comfortable.
GW


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Cabelas upland jeans with WeatherBlock are my pick-up of the year. They kept me bone dry even on the wet opener. I wear them when it's going to be wet or cold since they're lined and warm. They were like $50... well worth it. They may not be as dry as GoreTex, but since they kept me dry on that opener we had, I was pretty happy.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have the Dry Plus pants and coat from Cabelas, they don't make the pants anymore.... They are sweet! Mine have the crotch ripped out but I still rock them! They are the best ones I have found. I also have a pair of the Cabelas pants that are gore-tex, I don't like them as much.


----------



## gonedoggin (Mar 20, 2008)

I am really happy w/ my Riverswest upland jacket. http://www.riverswest.com/upland.html It's warm enough, stops wind and rain but feels like fleece against the neck. It has zippered vents on both sides as well as across the chest that you can open as you start to warm up to keep from sweating. It's made from a unique material that stretches like elastic so your arms never bind.

I'd like to have one just like it w/ out the blaze for everyday wear.

It's the coat I grab to take the dogs out at night because it's so comfortable in all conditions.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

my personnal hot spot every year is the golf course as it is closing for the winter, you can buy cold weather golf gloves, while they clear out inventory. thin soft leather palms and index finger with a cottony-felty (forgive the queerness of that) top that will keep my hands warm while upland hunting to 0. nobody has figured out feel in gloves like the golfing industry. give it a shot


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

A bit more expensive than all yours (OK a lot) but I picked up a used 12 ga all weather Ruger Red Label. 
It's my favorite new addition to my pheasant gear!!!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Started using ear muffs this year and wearing with a baseball hat. Keeps ears warm and head at right temp without sweating.

In past wore a stocking cap to cover ears or an insulated cap with ear covers, while it kept my ears warm my head would actually sweat from the heat generated walking.


----------



## trippersrookieyear (Dec 4, 2008)

I picked up the Remmington version of the game bird tool and love it. Also have added gortex chaps. Was hesitant to spend the $$ initially but I am very glad I did. Coming out for the last week of the season and am considering snow shoes. Would that be a wise investment??


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

Bought a "Fargo" hat in blaze orange, warm,comfortable, out in the field I am not into making a fashion statement. also a large band aid for my butt after getting chewed out by the wife for not putting the boots on the dogs, 5 days in snow make for some pretty sore feet


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

trippersrookieyear, snowshoes are a good investment. I have the older type wooden ones from Cabelas and they are kind of heavy. The newer styles have aluminum or composite frames that are much lighter. LL Bean has a good selection. Get good bindings, they are as impotant as the frames. Nice thing about snowshoes is that its fun to use them after season too and you can cover distance as fast as crosscountry skis. It is a good family activity, you don't need a groomed trail. Not that I'm any kind of expert on shoes. :2cents:

If you hunt sloughs you'll drop them off on the edge and have to circle back. You'll find your dog like to follow your trail and step on them as you're trying to walk. 

It's an old flick but I had to throw it in.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I started using snowshoes a few years ago and found they really helped. Not as young or in shape as I used to be and without them my hips start to get sore. Mine are a brand called Redfeather, I had also looked at Atlas. The bindings are easy to adjust which is important because when you are fiddling with them it will be cold and everything will be frozen. The "hinge" part of the binding is a non-metallic strap that allows the heel to kick a little bit and keeps the deck snow free. I wear mine right into the cattails and do not have too much trouble manuevering around. Sometimes you can find a good deal at Sierra Trading post. If you do try snowhoes make sure you wear a pair of leg gaiters, it will help keep you drier.


----------



## oKr4zYo (Dec 22, 2008)

jgat said:


> When I was out last weekend, my most valuable piece of clothing was a cheap fleece neck warmer. Those things are awesome on bitter cold days.


This is a lifesaver when it gets down in negative numbers with a wind chill.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Dick, now that is an awesome pic!!


----------



## GW (May 31, 2007)

Great picture, Dick! You should have that framed and on the wall.
GW


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

How about a link to some snowshoes? I have thought about buying some but don't know where to start. I would need a pair for my 12 year old also.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Don't know where the cheapest ones are but you can google LL Bean and Cabelas to start. The thing you want to remember is the body weight they are rated for and that you will packing more weight than the bathroom scale shows.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Sierra Trading Post also has some in their on-line bargain barn.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

My wife and I both have sets of traditional wood and leather (both in trail models and bear paws) and sets of the newer Red Feathers. The Red Feathers are tough enough to handle cattails and brush and with their crampons, keep you from sliding around when you cross ice or have to shoot from the ice. Just watch out that your dog doesn't get smacked in the chops if they start following you. 
If just starting out, go to http://www.trailspace.com/gear/snowshoes/ for some decent information as well as links to suppliers.


----------



## trippersrookieyear (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys

Awsome picture Dick!

I'll be using my Scheels gift cards on the way out there Saturday to get my new shoes!!


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

I vote for the underarmor i bough the good coldweather golves, a camo beanie, top & bottoms and a face hoodie for thos really nippy days when it gets next to 0 outside, I didnt buy this stuff all at once just when i thought i could afford it, plus i also used it deer huntin and coyote huntin I didnt believe in the stuff before i had it but i love it now my addition next year is gonnna be a Benelli Super Sport 12 ga (savin already for that one)


----------

